# [Wet Thumb Forum]-DIY C02, brown sugar instead of white sugar???



## jeLcoke (Jan 9, 2006)

I am curious as to whether or not I can substitute the white sugar for brown sugar for the yeast/sugar/water mix...

Brown sugar has molasses which is supposed to help....will this work???? comments....


----------



## KRiley (Jun 30, 2005)

I dont think I would use brown sugar. One it would be slightly more expensive. Two, I think it would be just a gooey mess. It might be harder for the yeast to break it down too. Brow sugar is not usually used in baking.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

It does work. It produces the same amount of C02 for a similar duration. It doesn't hurt to try it out, and compare it for yourself. But I think Riley's right, it's cheaper in the long run to do white sugar. You can try using the "jello method" to increase co2 duration. Fun thing about DIY co2 so many options to experiment with.

-John N.


----------



## lowell (Dec 15, 2005)

hello,i'm quite new here.I would like to ask what is "jello method"?thanks.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

The Jello Method is simply another way to prolong the co2 production. You can find it in the DIY CO2 Index and Guides It's located at the bottom under jello yeast recipes. It has pictures, step by steps, and user accounts. Plus many other links to good DIY co2 articles.

-John N.


----------

